# Leon Panetta vs. Hamid Karzai



## AWP (Oct 6, 2012)

I never thought I'd cheer for Leon Panetta, but I'm glad to see him taking Karzai to task.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/06/world/asia/afghanistan-karzai-panetta/index.html?hpt=hp_t2



> "Look, we have made progress in Afghanistan because there are men and women in uniform who have been willing to fight and die for Afghanistan's sovereignty," Panetta told reporters shortly after landing in Lima, Peru, for a meeting with Latin American defense officials.
> "Those lives were lost fighting the right enemy not the wrong enemy, and I think it would be helpful if the president, every once in a while, expressed his thanks for the sacrifices that have been made by those who have fought and died for Afghanistan, rather than criticizing them."


 
Also from that article, we see more of Karzai's alternate universe:



> "The U.S. and NATO should go to the places where the roots of terrorism exist. They are saying one thing but acting contrary to that," Karzai said at a news conference in Kabul, according to CNN affiliate Tolo TV.
> 
> "I asked the U.S. government to equip our air force with weapons, intelligence and transport planes -- we still haven't received a response from them," he said. "Our discussions will continue next week as well, and if they show no interest in this, we will decide whether to purchase from Russia, China, India or any other country."


 
We do "own" one problem Karzai speaks of and that is their FW CAS platform, the contract which was canked earlier. I don't even know if RFP's have gone out for that or not, but US politics hurt us there. Otherwise, Karzai's in his own world.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 6, 2012)

Want to take bets on if Panetta still has a job come Monday?


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Want to take bets on if Panetta still has a job come Monday?


 
A guy like Panetta isn't going to shoot from the hip, nor despite DOD's obvious role over here would he would he go all Palin with a foreign policy message, so I'm sure he and Hill-dog's people have spoken.

It would be worth some kudos towards the current administration, except that Karzai is right about Pakistan. Other than drone strikes and dropping 19 bill in Benjamins, not much has been done and not much will be done. Karzai has about 2 years left to rob the country blind and flee to accomplish....ANYTHING, ANYTHING would be great at this point.

This country and situation are maddening. Karzai hasn't changed his mouth despite repeated warnings (I can sympathize on this point), isn't grateful for what we've done for him personally, does little to nothing to solve problems here...and the list goes on.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 8, 2012)

Leaving Pakistan will be very satisfying if Karzai is still in country when that happens.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 8, 2012)

Some people are now thinking that Pakistan is the country we should have invaded and occupied in the first place.


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Some people are now thinking that Pakistan is the country we should have invaded and occupied in the first place.


 
They are WAY late to my party.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2012)

Let Karzai buy aircraft from Russia, and see how well the Russian Advisors are received by the general populace.


----------

